# to be the new black



## luvbritishenglish

What does this phrase mean in Spanish?

For example:
(from a Lady Gaga song) "Jesus is the new black"
(from some T-shirt I saw) "Love is the new black"


----------



## pops91710

*The new black* se utiliza para indicar la repentina popularidad o la versatilidad de una idea a costa de la popularidad de una segunda idea. La frase parece haber comenzado en la década de 1950 o 1960 y se hizo muy popular en la década de 1980. Desde entonces ha sido utilizado con frecuencia para fines irónicos o humorísticos.


----------



## luvbritishenglish

Oh, muchas gracias, pops91710  !


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, it's the new fashion standard.


----------



## iheartL&O

Entonces, ¿cómo sería en español? Por ejemplo: NOMBRE DE EMPRESA is the new black = NOMBRE DE EMPRESA es lo que ahora esta a la moda.


----------



## k-in-sc

El mentalista | Series | El rojo es el nuevo negro | TNT España
El rojo es el nuevo negro. Temporada: 4 Episodio: 13. Jane y el equipo reducen su lista de sospechosos sobre un caso relacionado con el mundo de la moda.

Para las aerolíneas: ¿gris es el nuevo negro? - La Nación
www.lanacion.com.ar › Turismo
Jan 11, 2015 - Después de veinte años sin mayores novedades en ese frente, American Airlines prepara una renovación total de los uniformes para sus ...

El azul marino es el nuevo negro | Azul Marino
People en Español
El drapeado y los plisados han estado de última este verano. Y las tonalidades de azul oscuro dominarán el otoño. El vestido de la estrella de la serie Modern ...

El rosa es el nuevo negro · El Nuevo Diario
www.elnuevodiario.com.ni/.../3686-rosa-nuevo-negro - Translate this page
El Pink regresa a las pasarelas con mucha fuerza en todas sus gamas. Y es que en esta estación el rosado es el nuevo negro en popularidad, todas las ...

El azul es el nuevo negro : coolsty.com
www.coolsty.com/.../09/...es-el-nuevo-negro/1921169
Sep 5, 2014 - Así que decir de un color que es el nuevo negro, es darle un alcance destacado en el universo del color aplicado al mundo de la moda. Y cada ...

Etc.


----------



## gengo

_The phrase is commonly attributed to Gloria Vanderbilt, who upon visiting India in the 1960s noted the prevalence of pink in the native garb. She declared that "Pink is the new black", meaning that the color pink seemed to be the foundation of the attire there, much like black was the base color of most ensembles in New York.
_
Therefore, "X is the new black" as a metaphor originally meant that X is the new basis, but I think that it is now used as "X is the new hot thing."

By the way, I enjoy a TV show called "Orange is the New Black," which is about a middle-class white woman who lands in prison, thereby exchanging her "little black dress" for an orange prison jumpsuit.


----------



## iheartL&O

I know what it means. I want to know how to say it in SPANISH. Please.


----------



## k-in-sc

iheartL&O said:


> I know what it means. I want to know how to say it in SPANISH. Please.


See #6


----------



## gengo

iheartL&O said:


> I know what it means. I want to know how to say it in SPANISH. Please.



I was providing the background to help native Spanish speakers give you an answer.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Específicamente relacionado con la moda *X color is the new black*, significa que ese es el color comodín para la temporada, pero, si lo aplicamos en otro contexto, para algo que no sea un artículo de moda, aunque significa que *the new black* es la última tendencia o lo que está de moda ¿realmente suena natural en español y se usa decir literalmente *el nuevo negro*? En lo personal me parece una mala traducción. ¿En que país se dice así?


----------



## k-in-sc

The first page of links I posted included ones from Spain, Argentina and Nicaragua.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi tierra al menos ese uso no sería entendido. Nunca lo había escuchado en español.


----------



## gengo

Janis and Adolfo, please tell us what you _would_ say.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo tiene razón. No se usa en todo el ámbito hispano pero por las páginas que mandó k-in-sc se ve que se está tratando de imponer, como calco del inglés.
Nosotros (de antiguos que somos) todavía decimos 'es el último grito de la moda'... o simplemente 'está a la moda'.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Coincido con Janis Joplin, Adolfo y duvija. Yo separaría los contextos de moda del resto. 
Si me dijera alguien, por citar el ejemplo del OP, "Jesús es el nuevo negro" o "El amor es el nuevo negro" no lo entendería.
Lo que mola, lo que está de moda, la última moda, etc me parece más correcto como dice Janis y duvija.
A propósito gengo, a mí también me gusto la serie. Aunque la traducción "el naranja es el nuevo negro" a mí particularmente me parece una traducción con poco gancho. La expresión "es el nuevo negro" no está lo suficientemente difundida _por estos lares _como para ser adecuada.
Un saludo


----------



## xpell

Confirmo que "lo del nuevo negro" no está difundido por aquí.

Como ya se ha sugerido, yo diría "...es la última moda" o "...es lo que se lleva ahora."

Adicionalmente, hay algunos usos de la expresión que son muy dependientes del contexto cultural local. Por ejemplo, "Orange is the new black" tiene un claro significado reivindicativo en los EEUU debido al uniforme naranja de los presos, pero aquí, por ejemplo, los presos no llevan uniformes color naranja (de hecho, visten con su propia ropa.) Con lo que incluso "El naranja es la última moda" o "El naranja es lo que se lleva ahora", aquí en España, no tendría otro sentido que decir que el color naranja se ha puesto de moda en la ropa.


----------



## k-in-sc

Nobody used "-- is the new black" this way in English either, until they did.


----------



## gengo

k-in-sc said:


> Nobody used "-- is the new black" this way in English either, until they did.



I understand what you are saying, but a phrase has to gain a certain critical mass of acceptance before it can be used in a translation.  That is, "es el nuevo negro" would first have to be used in public situations such as TV, movies, or websites to the point that Spanish speakers are accustomed to it, and only then could we translators use the phrase.  I don't think the reverse order works.

We have answered the original question (which was about the meaning of the phrase), but then iHeartL&O asked about "NOMBRE DE EMPRESA is the new black = NOMBRE DE EMPRESA es lo que ahora esta a la moda," which is a harder question because 1) I don't think even the English sounds normal (that is, "Sony is the new black," for example, just sounds weird to me), and 2) even if the English were fine, it would be difficult to translate that into Spanish because of the lack of a cultural equivalent in the Spanish world.  A good translation would require plenty of context to know exactly what the purpose of the English is, and what the reader is supposed to understand and feel about it.


----------



## xpell

gengo said:


> We have answered the original question (which was about the meaning of the phrase), but then iHeartL&O asked about "NOMBRE DE EMPRESA is the new black = NOMBRE DE EMPRESA es lo que ahora esta a la moda," which is a harder question because 1) I don't think even the English sounds normal (that is, "Sony is the new black," for example, just sounds weird to me), and 2) even if the English were fine, it would be difficult to translate that into Spanish because of the lack of a cultural equivalent in the Spanish world.  A good translation would require plenty of context to know exactly what the purpose of the English is, and what the reader is supposed to understand and feel about it.



Actually, it would sound quite lame in Spanish. "¡Sony es la última moda!" or "¡Sony está a la última moda!" would not be great marketing, IMHO. It would sound like some ad from the '60s.


----------



## Moritzchen

iheartL&O said:


> Entonces, ¿cómo sería en español? Por ejemplo: NOMBRE DE EMPRESA is the new black = NOMBRE DE EMPRESA es lo que ahora esta a la moda.


Maybe "la empresa de hoy" I didn't know about little Gloria, India, pink, etc. I've been hearing the new black only  in the last five years and especially after the Netflix series Orange is the...


----------



## Janis Joplin

gengo said:


> Janis and Adolfo, please tell us what you _would_ say.



Es que "el nuevo negro" no es algo que digan o escriban comunicadores serios, aunque no dudo que los seudo reporteros de tabloides y pasquines lo hagan.

Yo mencionaría que X es la última tendencia o lo que está de moda.

El BDSM es el nuevo negro en sexualidad. 
El BDSM es lo que está de moda en sexualidad.


----------



## iheartL&O

The original was "Why NOMBRE DE EMPRESA is the new black" - Yo puse: "Porque NOMBRE DE EMPRESA está tan a la moda"
¿Suena cursi?


----------



## k-in-sc

I think your use might mean more like "the new standard," "the new go-to resource/staple," etc.


----------



## gengo

k-in-sc said:


> I think your use might mean more like "the new standard," "the new go-to resource/staple," etc.



I agree that that seems to make more sense, but it would help if iheart would tell us what the phrase is supposed to mean, where it is used, and other such context.  Since he is translating it himself as estar a la moda, that is apparently his understanding of what the phrase means in English.


----------



## k-in-sc

But it means more than that. Black doesn't go in and out of style, it's a classic. If you say something is the new black, you're saying it's as classic, classy, versatile, etc., as black.


----------



## gengo

k-in-sc said:


> But it means more than that. Black doesn't go in and out of style, it's a classic. If you say something is the new black, you're saying it's as classic, classy, versatile, etc., as black.



Here is what one dictionary says about "is the new black." 

1 A color that is currently so popular that it rivals the traditional status of black as the most reliably fashionable color:
_brown is the new black this season_
1.1 Something which is suddenly extremely popular or fashionable:
_retro sci-fi is the new black

_As you can see from 1.1, the phrase is also used to refer to something that is the new hot thing.


----------



## k-in-sc

Sure, that too.


----------



## iheartL&O

Yes the sense is more like 1.1. It is the opening slide of a presentation about an emerging company. It start "Why X is the new black," then the following slides talk about all its features and accomplishments.


----------



## gengo

Perhaps something like "La razón por la que X es el tema candente."

I'm sure a native can improve greatly on that, but maybe it will prompt a good suggestion.


----------



## iheartL&O

ok, we'll see.


----------



## Brimstone

Hola:

Es el nuevo grito de la moda o es el último grito de la moda, en español de México. Me parece que la segunda opción, es decir, es el último grito de la moda, es la frase que mejor traduce el significado de la oración original. *pops91710* lo dijo muy bien cuando escribió que sirve para indicar la repentina popularidad de algo. Pero lo repito, en el español mexicano.

Un saludo.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think we need to get away from translating it as "the latest style." Other aspects of the phrase are more important.


----------



## wandering the way

Siguiendo la línea de *gengo *lo traduciría como *el nuevo mantra.
*
Es algo que está de moda candente pero con un toque de “mainstream”.


----------

